# Stuck in the city during a brutal Canadian winter....oh how I am blessed!



## Philmar (Feb 11, 2019)

It's been mind numbing cold here in Toronto for the last couple weeks, as it has elsewhere. Truth be told I absolutely LOVE when it gets incredibly cold because of the image opportunities it creates. Though I live in a metropolis of 6+ million people, I live walking distance from the shores of one of the Great Lakes which is wondrously transformed when it gets ravaged by Ole Man Winter. Here is a sample of a few of the images I've taken while wearing 2 pairs of sock, long johns and two winter coats.
And here is a link to a gallery of more: Search: 2019polarvortex | Flickr

NOTE - clicking on an image will show a larger version.

Stay warm my friends. Pray for more chilling temperatures and embrace winter!




Icy lily paddies forming in Lake Ontario under the polar vortex - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Centre Island pier and the polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Frozen in time - Lake Ontario [1 minute long exposure] by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Natural ice sculptures - Ashbriges Bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Patterns of Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Dusk at Balmy Beach  - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Fun at the beach...in February - Woodbine, Kew and Balmy Beaches in Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautifully chilling set of photographs! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 11, 2019)

Those are great shots.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful shots indeed!  How do you keep your camera gear from fogging and freezing up in those temperatures?


----------



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2019)

Especially loved 'frozen in time'.  Great set.


----------



## D7K (Feb 12, 2019)

Great set, #2 & #3 are my stand out favourites...


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 12, 2019)

Great set of images, love all of them and hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 12, 2019)

Very good set of images...


----------



## Philmar (Feb 13, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful shots indeed!  How do you keep your camera gear from fogging and freezing up in those temperatures?



Batteries lose their charge quickly in the cold so I carry 2 spare batteries in my pants pockets.....the gear would fog up only when moving suddenly in to a warm environment so I keep the camera in my camera bag when I return home until it has warmed up gradually ( I wait 3-4 hours). I'll remove the CF card before entering the house


----------



## Philmar (Feb 13, 2019)

A link to more can be clicked *HERE*




Receding ice cap reveals the Balmy Beach jetty - Toronto and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 13, 2019)

I highly recommend following Phil's link, some gorgeous work.


----------



## DSP121 (Feb 13, 2019)

Chilling set, Phil! All the photos are so beautiful! That night scene photo is my favorite! Thank you so much for sharing such wonderful photos!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 13, 2019)

Great images, fascinating to look at too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 14, 2019)

Brrrr!  Great set.  I love the one of the pier with the  snow boots on.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2019)

Great set.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 14, 2019)

Wonderful set


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 14, 2019)

Loved the pier with boots!!!!!!!! Nominated for POTM


----------



## JonFZ300 (Feb 19, 2019)

Each one of these is a jaw dropper. Very nice work!


----------



## CODYMAJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Dusk at Balmy Beach is my favorite. Love the soft glow it gives.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2019)

Very good and  interesting pictures!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes, you are blessed since you were able to create these photographs. (And you live in Canada where there's lots of hockey says the hockey fan!) 

I particularly like the one in B&W, it looks miniature in size. Stunning series.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 21, 2019)

Philmar said:


> It's been mind numbing cold here in Toronto for the last couple weeks, as it has elsewhere. Truth be told I absolutely LOVE when it gets incredibly cold because of the image opportunities it creates. Though I live in a metropolis of 6+ million people, I live walking distance from the shores of one of the Great Lakes which is wondrously transformed when it gets ravaged by Ole Man Winter. Here is a sample of a few of the images I've taken while wearing 2 pairs of sock, long johns and two winter coats.
> And here is a link to a gallery of more: Search: 2019polarvortex | Flickr
> 
> NOTE - clicking on an image will show a larger version.
> ...


Each one is great!


----------



## Philmar (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words....weather was fiercely cold for another week until sniff sniff... it warmed up. Above freezing the last couple days.

MY WORLD IS MELTING!!




long exposure of an icy Lake Ontario breakwall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen layer of rocks revealed by lowering tide - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2019)

Love the layers of rock, that's another nice one.


----------



## Philmar (Feb 27, 2019)

1 minute long exposure of Ashbridges Glacier and Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Winona (Mar 11, 2019)

Love your work. I live near Lake Ontario on the US side. I am kicking myself because all the snowstorms and really cold mornings occurred when I had to rush to work or were otherwise busy! Or some other excuse. Lol. Not that anything I took would be as great as yours.


----------



## Philmar (Mar 17, 2019)

Still freezing cold this weekend but weekday warm snap melted my glacier - still managed to get these before the melt




Icy Ashbridges Bay and Toronto skyline after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Remnants of a melting ice cap on Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[Self-portrait] Ashbridges Winter Wonderland......Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




45 seconds at Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Melting ice chunk crushes lifebuoy stand - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LRLala (Mar 25, 2019)

Brrrr! Really like the pier, frozen in time, and the natural ice sculptures.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 30, 2019)

Fantastic images all! Two and three my favorites.


----------



## yahgiggle (Mar 30, 2019)

Fantastic Set.


----------

